# Rep Points Poll



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I am posting this poll to get a sense of what the membership feels about rep points. I don't think there is any possibility for "reforming" the system so I am limiting the choices to "leave things as they are" and "eliminate them". As you know, rep points are awarded for # of posts and received rep from others but lately there has been a rash of negative rep points being awarded for off topic posts that have nothing to do with sailing and these anonymous posts have upset some members. I personally think the whole rep thing is stupid but it does provide a bit of guidance about who can be relied on I guess so before I ask the administration to turn it off due to the havoc it is causing I would like to have a sense of how YOU would prefer to deal with it. 

I know some want modifications like removal of anonimity, or removal of ability to give negative rep...so feel free to put your ideas in posts below BUT if face with the choice of leaving things as they are or eliminating the feature...How would you decide?


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

Eliminate them. The members here do a real good job of pointing out the crack pots and the trolls. Also questioning shady advice as well. The rep point serve no real purpose.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

For some time now, it seems there are rep-point terrorists out there getting their kicks from hitting the regulars. 

I got a few hits lately which I presume are from the same person. As evidenced by a consistent writing style in comments left, and the graphic "light" is neither red, or green. To me, this indicates a repeater not able to give neg rep twice to the same person.

I would like to see a change in programing that would only allow rep points to be given - positive, or negative, if a member's identity is added - removal of anonimity. This is likely to create open disputes between feuding posters - but I still prefer it over allowing these weak-spined cowards the opportunity to get their kicks.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

Get rid of 'em. If anyone suggests a bad idea it is usually quickly pointed out in succeeding posts. Plus, I'm still sore for getting a neg. rep. for proclaiming my love of cheetos.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with TB, modify it to eliminate the anonimity. If that is not practical then get rid of it.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Why not just only allow positive rep points? (far less would be slung and most likely only on actual posts anyways...)

That gets rid of the issue entirely ...

but, have to admit the drama is exciting isn't it - a who's who of who dunit proportions....


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I would love to see rep points stay. It adds some "fun" to things around here. I would like it if rep points were automatically stamped with the posters name.

I have been on the receiving end of the mystery poster/posters. While it doesn't bother me that they do neg rep me, it bothers me that they are such cowards they won't tell us who they are. 

Keep rep points for the fun of them, not because they are an indicator of someone worth to the forum.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> ....but, have to admit the drama is exciting isn't it - a who's who of who dunit proportions....


Exactly! Thats why i like em.


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

I was reading this sight a long time before I signed up and will read it everyday as long as I can.Thanks for a great sight!

Often times I have seen some intelligent comments come from people with no rep points. Many times people with alot of rep points say some things that make me question if they have ever even been on a boat before. But regardless of rep points I read each post without any pre conceived notions. Either what you print is valid and makes some sense or it doesn't. I think people who take score in life need things like rep points. Those of us who have evolved beyond such petty things don't really need them. Good luck with your choice, at least some will be happy either way.


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm new here and I've found lots of good (and some bad) advice. I've never paid any attention to rep points and agree with those who say dump the whole thing. It doesn't take long for someone who posts something stupid or wrong to have the error of his ways pointed out to him, often in great detail. I've already more or less learned who among the regular posters knows his stuff and who needs to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maybe I'm wrong, but my impression during the short time I've been around is that neg. rep points are mainly used to "punish" members with different ideas expressed on "off topic" threads (99% of the times on political issues)...

...well, and also to funnel some sort of hidden revenge against a specific fellow for saying things in a REAL straighforward way (ohhh... those hot-blooded Iberians!  )

Anyway, not the purposes why they were originally intended, I'm sure about that. And I don't see a point in maintaining them.


----------



## johnhalf (Jul 15, 2006)

Positive only would be my choice, otherwise dump them.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Axe 'em*

Given the two choices in the poll, I've gotta say "over the side with it..."

Although initially a very well intentioned concept, it does seem that the rep point system has become more of a popularity contest than an indicator of a poster's sailing bona fides.

However if there is continued interest in retaining some public indicator of a poster's subjective value to the SailNet community, then perhaps it could be restarted under different procedures.

I'd suggest that only moderators be allowed to adjust a poster's score. Of course, this would add yet another task to the overall burden of those who do yeoman's work keeping things on track and civil here -- which is undoubtedly an extremely challenging, frustrating and all too often a thankless mission.

If a broader set of judges is desired, then maybe a temporary "honorary moderator" system could work. In order to be selected as an honorary moderators, you'd have to have a fairly high number of posts and also have a minimum rep level.

Just a few thoughts -- please pile one with comments/complaints.

PF


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree. I already know who to listen too and who not to. Even when I was new to the board it took a very short time to figure out who knew what they were talking about.

It also seems like the negitive points are given out on threads other than sailing.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

They are meaningless, especially since you get them automatically for every thousand posts is it? Eliminate them is my vote.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

My vote is to dump 'em. They don't really sure any good purpose.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the "Positive only" idea. There are times I like to let the poster know how much I appreciate the knowledge and experience they share without actually posting it. When I was a newbie I felt more confident about the advice given from higher Rep Powers. I think giving a negative shows a lack of class and would never do it.

If it is done away with please let me have a really big number right before you do it so I can feel like I'm somebody for atleast a few minutes.

Bob T
Bucking for Rep Power 3


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd vote to eliminate the rep points. Part of the skill in sorting through the firehose of information now readily available is figuring out who to believe. Any rating system like "reps" that allows anonymous feedback is subject to skewing and destroying the whole reason for its creation. It also is a pain in the butt for moderators/publishers/sites.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm indifferent to rep points. I won't cry if they go away and I won't cheer if they stay.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> I'm indifferent to rep points. I won't cry if they go away and I won't cheer if they stay.


I'm with Kwalt on this one...

But a thought... perhaps eliminate rep points access from the Off Topic thread if that is the one that causes the most problems with this issue. It's easy to see personalities and petty disagreements cloud the whole issue in these types of "discussions".

I realize that someone determined to rap you could get at you from another thread, but hopefully it would slow some down.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm a newbie here, and as many like me, I use the rep power to see who is respected here, and who has more input, and use that as a reference to whom I should be reading.

I agree with removing it from the off topic threads, but not from the sailing related ones.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Positive only?*

But how would we respond to folks like our favorite Whack-A-Mole, the infamous Tjc1010101?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the idea of Positive points only. That would give a clearer indication of the value of someones posts. If you attach an identity when giving pos./neg. hits it will cause some retribution hits as well. That would only serve to further complicate things. I also like Fasters- idea of no points allowed in Off Topic threads.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know how to lean on this: I don't think they're much use, except for responding to the occasional great post, I haven't used them much (but today spread some random love a la Sapperwhite). The poo-slinging is somewhat entertaining in it's own way, but it's more fun in public anyway (Full disclosure: I have received only one neg rep and it was anonymous, so I haven't been wacked as much as some). I guess I'll abstain from the poll, I'm too 'Charlie Brown'-y


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the idea of being able to show my appreciation for the effort some members go to to help me/others, without knowing them personally and without any personal gain involved. Not many places these days where you can find that anymore - unfortunately. Would never give neg rep for not agreeing with them thou, that's what a discussion type forum is for - to share personal views and ideas with others on the same subject, anyone is free to take or leave the advice given. 
So for me keep the pos and eliminate the neg points.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rep points aren't all that useful. Most of us can tell who the whackos are and who should be listened to.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've been mostly reading and learning over the last few months, not a lot of posts. I think its pretty easy to find the so called TROLLS. so get rid of them.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Rep points aren't all that useful. Most of us can tell who the whackos are and who should be listened to.


Yeah, really, anyone with, say, 20 points is too busy kissing arses to post anything useful... 

Love ya Dog. Woof!


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep em cause it's useful to see who has contributed a lot to the site. I do look at that number occasionally to help put a strange post in context. I also really appreciate getting a comment saying 'good post, it encourages me to improve the signal/noise ratio of my own posts.

Changes that may help:

1) Automatically add posters name to their comments. Bad behavior on the internet usually leaves along with anonymity IMO.
2) I think a particular user should be limited in the negative rep they can give in any given time period. 
3) There should also be some 'cost' associated with giving negative rep, purhaps you get a 'whine' point that is displayed along with your rep
4) Positive only rep isn't a bad idea either, simple solution. However I do think the idea of getting negative rep is helpful for maintaining community, although as stated before bad posts usually get punished in a more direct way anyway.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooh! Like the "whine points" idea! 

"Good post tenuki!"


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Ya might as well git rid of them*

I think I have given the Dog all the negative points that one is allowed. It sez I gotta spread some points around. 
Wish I didn't have a boat so I could sit around and post on Sailnet all day or play with Photoshop 

ARRRRRRRRRR!!****
Cap'n Dave


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I like tenuki's idea too!

Join Date: Dec 2006
Location: Massachusetts
Posts: 182
Rep Power: 0
Whine Power: 20


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dang, when did I get up to 20??? I was at 18 last I checked..  LOL...


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Seems as if the points are popularity vote counters, and not so much as to whether the person receiving them knows what he/she is doing or not.
Still could be fun to play with when you are really bored.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I say Positive reps only, if you have a problem with the poster put it in writing and don’t hide behind the anonymity.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Boasun said:


> Seems as if the points are popularity vote counters, and not so much as to whether the person receiving them knows what he/she is doing or not.
> *Still could be fun to play with when you are really bored.*


There's the clinching argument! It's effin cold out there and TB's joined the ranks of the boat-less (sorry to bring it up TB), can it get any worse?! We *need* these pissing contests inspired by an otherwise useless part of the website. I hope not to get neg-rep'ed ( ), but those who whine about getting neg-rep'ed need to relax and realize that they are just 'taking one for the team', so to speak, so we can all survive the long dark winter until we can send this weather back 'down' to the Wombat, Simon, Sasha, et al.


----------



## SailingTC (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been reading posts on this site for some time now, but only joined this month. It did not take me long to figure out who knew what they were talking about. So for me the rep points are a waste. I do not pay any attention to them.
I feel that if you have something to say, say it out in the open, where people can respond.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> It's effin cold out there and TB's joined the ranks of the boat-less (sorry to bring it up TB),


Boat is still titled to me . . . but not for long I'm afraid. Not to worry though Rev, control central is working on the boatless problem at this very moment - just might have a worthwhile solution before summer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Get a catamaran TB... get a catamaran...


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Get a catamaran TB... get a catamaran...












"That's not the boat you're looking for" (sorry 'dog)

TB - How about a nice Marshall catboat?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Been learning from this site for a long time before joining and could care less about Rep points. When I read the wealth of free information on this site I weigh it's value based on the information and not the poster. To me Rep points are just somebody else weighing the value of a poster and deciding to add or subtract a persons Rep. I prefer to make up my own mind and never look at poster's Rep tally. I do look at join dates more than anything else to see how long a person has been around.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Two words for the poll........

Deep six


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I voted to "eliminate" in the poll, but would have chosen the option of "positive only" if it was available.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I've never adhered to that old Victorian cliche' - ". . . don't have anything nice to say, then say nothing", since it reeked of censorship. I'm all for keeping the  icon and the two options displayed when you click on it.

This (as with the PM feature) represents just another form of free speech, when the user preference is to keep it between two people. It should not be anonymous though, but should automatically add the poster's moniker.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*I vote..*

Keep the rep power but disclose the name of the person giving the rep. I think rep power keeps people more civil here as it seems no one really wants to get bad rep votes.

So my vote is keep them but show the person giving the reputation be it bad or good..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Wombat voted for eliminate. Previously I would have voted for modify (axe the negative option) if it was available but my feeling now is that this is not a bleeding competition and the fact that reps have resulted in all this broohaha (sp ?) is a good a reason as any to get rid of them. 

Simply because Sway and PB are reactionary old farts doesn't mean I'm going to give them neg rep. It's pointless, they'll always be ROFs and there's nowt I can do about it.

Alex, is a raving nutter sure, but he's as loveable a raving nutter as I've ever seen and let's face it his videos have more than made up for his photoshopping obsession. Does Alex desserve neg reps ? Of course he doesn't and neither does his boy. 

Other examples would include the Hog, BF and the Pirate. They are all nutters as well and sometimes say things that would irritate the bejesus out of them wot live with an overly tightened sphincter but for the rest of us they give us a chuckle now and then. In this cold cruel world in which we live that is all for the good. 

So ditch 'em, good riddance. (but do it quickly before Sway, Alex, Hog, Pirate and BF read this. My rep will be lower than a Platypi's schlong.) 

ps - I do apologise if any of you feel unjustly slighted by being excluded from the ROF or RN category. Remember I'm a BHL and as such wish to be all inclusive. Oh, and Cam of course is the font of all wisdom not only beacuse he's a mod but because.......nah, I was just sucking up.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*I not sure which way to vote!*

So, I voted anonymously. 

I guess it really up to those who feel it have weight. I really not look so much at the Rep Points. I do look at the number of posts, mainly to know how long a person been around or how active they are at participating. From that, I can discern from threads I read, as to those that are sincere/knowledgeable with their answers. Whether they are right/wrong, I always research what I read anyway. 

Been reading more today from a thread on Internet Access to learn more of that. 

Also, I can tell when a person joke and that good, we all need a laugh now and then. I sure not give a bad Rep Point for a joke or two. But, I do wonder when people may. 

Actually I never have given a negative Rep Point. I know I have my ways of doing things and they work for myself. I sure others do too. So, just because a person not do it my way, does not mean their way is wrong. I would never learn anything new if I expected to always hear my way.


----------



## alaska67 (Jan 3, 2008)

*i like them*

i like them and even though i have none i think after viewing these forums for a long time that it seems to actually work. what i like is to see someone with a lower number of overall posts but high rep. that tells me the person usually holds back until they actually have something to contribute that can be helpful or valuable to others.

on the other hand someone with 20,000 posts but only 20 rep points may often open their mouth before thinking? perhaps a rep point to # of posts ratio might make this thing even more accurate.

i don't care if i ever get any reps but i do use it as a guide as well as join date.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

alaska67 said:


> i like them and even though i have none i think after viewing these forums for a long time that it seems to actually work. what i like is to see someone with a lower number of overall posts but high rep. that tells me the person usually holds back until they actually have something to contribute that can be helpful or valuable to others.
> 
> on the other hand someone with 20,000 posts but only 20 rep points may often open their mouth before thinking? perhaps a rep point to # of posts ratio might make this thing even more accurate.
> 
> i don't care if i ever get any reps but i do use it as a guide as well as join date.


Aye, but there's the rub ! Someone with 20,000 posts and only 20 rep points may simply be overly controversial and is getting as many bad reps as good. Now in the case of SD that may be hard to believe but there you go. Then again someone with , oh, say around 3500 posts and only five reps may simply be a blithering idiot (cough).


----------



## capngregg (Feb 8, 2007)

E-mail and posted replies have no "feel" in many respects and it appears that short of a direct attack on any one person, the post is left to interpretation of the reader and his/her mindset.

Based on the hundreds of posts and replies that I have read in any given forum on this site, there are contributors that are confrontational, opinionated, boisterous, irrational, well educated, uneducated and so on. Solely my opinion. Period.

I don't see that the Rep point system has any bearing on sound advice necessarily since I have witnessed (many times) someone asking for very simple "how-to" advice and immediately being chastized (usually by someone with lots of rep points) for asking such a "ridiculous" question or being belittled in some other fashion then given some questionable, irrelevant advice to top it off. Again, my opinion. If time, talent, sex and money were non-issues there probably would be no need for this site. I have also witnessed contributors giving excellent advice that was spot-on and obviously based on first hand experience.

Since some contributors to this site seem to thrive on competitive issues such as who has the largest boat, the most expensive boat, the biggest engine, the most powerful radar or the most rep points (etc.) maybe they should step back and reevaluate life in general. (or maybe get one) Having the best or most expensive whatever does not make them an authority on anything. As some profound person once said "Just when you think you've seen it all, something never seen before comes along". The phrase "he's a legend in his own mind" also comes into play.

My two cents worth- Please take it in what sense thou wilst. I don't really think anyone here is out to show anyone else how brilliant they are but more so that they have some difficulty in expressing in written text what they want to convey.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Please don't eliminate them yet, I still have 3 POSITIVE points. I've been trying real hard to get that into negative territory but some of the AFOC's round here keep giving me positive points. I feel so ashamed, so goody two shoes.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I like tenuki's idea too!
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2006
> Location: Massachusetts
> ...


TB
That's not the kind of wine you drink...


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

PorFin said:


> But how would we respond to folks like our favorite Whack-A-Mole, the infamous Tjc1010101?


By post on the thread openly, it's more fun that way.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

xort said:


> so goody two shoes.


That is so non-characteristic of you... do you even have shoes?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

as i understand it, the feature is either on or off, no qualifiers allowed.
I'm all for keeping it, except for the anon. aspect. 
I mean I dont' give a rats patootie if you give me a bad rep point or not, just have the hair to tell me who you are. 
If you can't say it to my face, you don't believe it enough to say it at all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if I'll vote in the poll, because I think that it should be reformed, not necessarily removed. 

The anonymity should be removed. If you want to give rep, pos, or neg, you should man up to it. 

I also think a change in how often you should be able to give rep needs to be changed. I don't give rep that much, but I've had times when I wanted to give some rep to someone I gave rep to several months prior, but it said I had to spread it around. What, should I become a rep whore? After a month or two, you should be able to rep again to someone, regardless of how many others you've given rep to


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

xort said:


> Please don't eliminate them yet, I still have 3 POSITIVE points. I've been trying real hard to get that into negative territory but some of the AFOC's round here keep giving me positive points. I feel so ashamed, so goody two shoes.


Sorry xort,

I'm one of those that gave you a positive point.

It won't happen again.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I struggled to decide how to vote given the constaints Cam made. I ended up voting to retain the reps but I would say that I am completely in agreement with the posts above by CP and der beagle. And it should be eliminated from "Off Topic".

One of the reasons I am in favor of retaining it is that I've found it makes another way of briefly telling a person i really appreciated their post in a situation where a PM really wasn't necessary or appropriate. By doing that, I avoid clogging up the thread with meaningless thank you's and still get to give out kudos.

What is rather distressing about the whole damn thing is that, up until about a month ago, there was virtually no problem. At least I didn't see or experience one. Amazingly, for all of my political posts, my 'attacks' on Canadians, and the like, I had never received a negative rep for any of it. I'd gotten a couple for some forgotten threads on sailing but that was about it. As stated elsewhere, I've always been in favor of only giving good rep, although not from any desire to grade on a curve. I've just looked at it like, if they're really off base on something it's probably important enough to raise within the thread itself. How or why we picked up the self-appointed sailnet police is a mystery to me. And, it's more than one person, the hits are too close together.

If things continue as they are, I'd be in favor of dumping the whole thing. If they improve to the old status quo, I'd consider just leaving it alone. If I had my druthers I'd leave it alone but remove the anonymity.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to see the rep system reformed to eliminate the negative rep or at least show who it's from.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Just a bit of clarification First thanks for all the opinions and participation. 
I am not sure that anything CAN be done other than turn it off or leave it be which is why I asked for an either/or decision in the poll. 
Of course...if we CAN reform it in line with some of your suggestions, that would be better than scrapping it. I'm just trying to get data on "keep it or scrap it" if those ARE the only choices. Kindly vote accordingly if you have not done so already. 
When I get some news on WHAT (if anything) is possible I will post it for all to see! Thanks again.


----------



## JimHawkins (Aug 25, 2006)

If modifying is an option, then I suggest
1) Negative points are subtracted twice from your own score before being subtracted from your victim's score.
2) You can only give negative points if you have a positive rep.

That should keep the fun and games going!


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

My 2 cents is that this issue is largely irrelevant. I suspect there are many like me who never noticed it, never considered it of any importance and don't particularly care about some anonymous commenter's opinion (now that I do know what it is). 
Most of the questions I see asked here, including my own, are usually pretty specific and require more knowledge or expertise than the common boater (read - poster) possesses. Consequently, this process serves only to allow someone with little or no actual expertise to rate another, arguably more knowledgeable person's comments - seems pretty absurd to me.

Lastly, if someone with no "ranking" has the correct answer or best advice, your scoring would argue that it should be diminished in it's importance over that of someone with a higher number (who may know diddly about the issue or subject)


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

*Now at least I know...*

Didn't even know about the rep points until now. Probably am not much better off for knowing, but it made for interesting reading.

For what it is worth, as a member for only a year or so, but the beneficiary of lots of good responses and information, the site is great, and I applaud the leaders and regulars for their efforts. Keep up the great work and effort with or without rep points.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I voted to ditch 'em given the parameters of the pole but would like to retain some way other than PM to "reward" someone for an exceptional post. Positive only seems like it would work, if you disagree with someone let them hear it by way of a reply, not a wimpy, anonymous "neg".


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Doesnt matter I dont have any......if they were worth money and I could trade them to buy diesel at the dock that would be sweet!! They way it stands toss em out....oh ya and if you disagree IM going to give you a bad rep!!!


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh wait I just realized I am all powerful with a ranking of 2....maybe we should keep them....


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I voted to dump them. They don't mean a thing to me. I look at post count and see if some of those posts contain any useful information. If someone has 3500 posts or so, and seems intelligent, then I give their opinion some weight. If someone has 17,000 posts and counting, well that guy spends way too much time on sailnet to go sailing. jk dog.

If rep points are kept, these are the mods I would like to see:

1. Minimum post count before being able to give rep either way.
2. No rep points allowed in OT forum. Also no post count increase in OT forum.
3. No anonymous rep points.
4. If giving neg rep, must add a short (50 characters or so) explanation. Even if this had to be a menu of possible reasons. Recipient of the neg rep could complain to a mod to have the neg rep removed if it was unwarranted.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, if nothing else, I'm always curious to see how many points I have when I make a post. It's gone to zero in the blink of an eye sometimes and I've avoided the Off Topic board pretty good.
Editing to say I sdee I have 5 today, last time I remember it was 9 and I haven't posted in between. It's as elusive as the emerald flash.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I will admit to not having a clue what Rep Power was until today. Never clicked on either of the cute little icons in the upper right corner of every post. Since I joined, I have been blah blah blah, blah blahing and blahing, blah blah... (translation: a lot of what others have said, won't bore you by repeating.)

Anyway, never having used them before, I feel unqualified to vote. However, I really do like the idea of removing anonynimity (sp?).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rep Power, which is displayed is not the same thing as Rep Points, which are what you see on your control panel or when you click on the scales.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I weigh the advice /comments on merits, not rep points. Leave 'em be or take 'em off doesn't matter much.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Who gives bad rep points?

Certainly not the 50-70 guys, and gals, who make up the heart & soul of sailnet.
Those that are out there everyday trying to help the less knowledgeable and at the same time trying to have a bit of fun.
No, it's the dumb suckers who start a thread with a [email protected]$$ question like "What spark plug should I use for my engine?" and then get pissed off for getting jumped on by "the gang". Later they think they're being clever by dealing out neg rep to any & everything that they consider stupid, I remember one time that Fred got picked on in this fashion.
I do like getting pos rep, but if I were to get some neg I wouldn't worry a mules ass about it as it probably came from him in the first place.
Non members can't see them anyway, and when they sign on they soon find out the who's who of sailnet. So don't give the s*"*^°s the pleasure of surrendering to their attacks but show them the other cheek, or both, and keep things the way they are.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Interesting perception Robby, and probably very true.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

How does one tell if one has negative rep points given to them? I clicked on my scales and it says I have 11 rep points, yet I only see one - 

Seem meaningless to me


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

chucklesR said:


> How does one tell if one has negative rep points given to them? I clicked on my scales and it says I have 11 rep points, yet I only see one -
> 
> Seem meaningless to me


Click on User CP on this menu bar located at the top of the page.


User CPFAQMembers ListMembers MapCalendarNew PostsSearch







Quick Links







Log Out

Then scroll down to find the rep point total and last five hits with comments.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

A positive rep hit will have a green light, negative displays a red one. Of my 102 total rep points to date, I've gotten a few red rep hits - but some are blank and obviously negative, based upon the negative comments left. 

It seems blanks neither subtract or add from the reputation points total - but I don't fully understand why or how they become blank.


----------



## xtatico1404 (Jan 20, 2008)

IMHO as a newbie on the forum, rep points can be misleading. I've been looking throught he forum for a couple of days and love it. This is a great forum, but just like on any forum, most of it is good advise, and there is also bad advise, so the points can be a little misleading.

Also, I never paid attention to it, until I saw this post, so I go more by common sense, the amount of posts that the person has, and the responses on a particular post.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

xtatico1404-

I'd highly recommend you read this post, to get the most out of your time on sailnet.  Welcome to sailnet.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> Get a catamaran TB... get a catamaran...


A dog with a cat---dat's just so wrong


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

That Dog doesn't have a Cat, he's got a Trimaran
Which is often mis-nomenclatured as a multihull. In fact, Trimarans have one hull and two ama's, so how could they be multihull's?

We just let 'em hang out with multihullers because they kick our butts


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

As Dr. Phil pointed out... I don't got a cat... got a trimaran... or a boat with training hulls.  Nothing wrong with that at all...especially when I run down a 40'+ monohull and wave to them as they turn into a dot in the background.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Easily converts to a good fishing platform too . . . sometimes unexpectedly.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> As Dr. Phil pointed out... I don't got a cat... got a trimaran... or a boat with training hulls.  Nothing wrong with that at all...especially when I run down a 40'+ monohull and wave to them as they turn into a dot in the background.


So does the MacGregor with the 50hp outboard, but.....


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The main difference between cats - trimarans and monohulls is that monhulls have souls...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Off topic, but hey:

I think Chris White and Charles Kanter both point out rather well, and using real numbers (Chris's 'the cruising multihull' for example) that cruising multihulls are in fact statistically safer (less likely to cause death at sea due to broaching etc..) than monohulls. 
Now that's a discussion that can go on forever, so I'll head it off by saying the numbers simply don't support the monohull position - show me numbers that say different. Cruising, not racing.

As to soul, my gemini sings at 10knts, if that's not soul what is?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm sorry, that wasn't fair, most monohull sailors don't know what 10knts feels and sounds like , and I can hit that while my wife sleeps on a queen sized bed in air conditioned comfort while I'm making ice cubes for my rum and coke.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But we do it under sail.  The MacGregor can't... 



T34C said:


> So does the MacGregor with the 50hp outboard, but.....


Bad TB. Bad, bad, TB... see, selling his boat has broken his mind... 



TrueBlue said:


> Easily converts to a good fishing platform too . . . sometimes unexpectedly.


As for soul... all good boats have a soul... but what would a heathen leadmine owner from New Jersey know???



Freesail99 said:


> The main difference between cats - trimarans and monohulls is that monhulls have souls...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah well, (said in my best SD- voice) cats and Tri's make good docks! And they float upside down! And if one of the training hulls breaks off, you can use it as a canoe!!!!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

SD, pretty soon t34c and the rest of the monohullers will be making jokes about our mama's, we'd better leave this one alone


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey chuckles - shouldn't you and the dog be hanging out *here* with the other mono-hull bashers?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Isn't as much fun - we (other multi hull folks) just bash away and no halfboaters come by to read the jokes 
(I'm sensing some neg rep coming my way).


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> Off topic, but hey:
> 
> I think Chris White and Charles Kanter both point out rather well, and using real numbers (Chris's 'the cruising multihull' for example) that cruising multihulls are in fact statistically safer (less likely to cause death at sea due to broaching etc..) than monohulls.
> Now that's a discussion that can go on forever, so I'll head it off by saying the numbers simply don't support the monohull position - show me numbers that say different. Cruising, not racing.
> ...


Numbers? You want numbers????

When looking at the most challenging places to sail, how many multi hulls are there vs. mono??? How many multihulls have...say, rounded the horn, or crossed the Southern Ocean vs. Monohulls???? Hmmmmm???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And when a monohull downfloods and sinks... it makes a great reef for the fishies.  and you might want to take a look at the world records in sailing and see how many were set by monohulls, not many and the number is dropping rapidly.

The only reason monohulls are the dominant boat form is the conceit of the Europeans. If the Polynesians had gone the imperialistic and empire building route instead of the Europeans, we'd all be laughing at the whackjobs who want to sail a boat with a giant lead weight attached to the bottom.



T34C said:


> Yeah well, (said in my best SD- voice) cats and Tri's make good docks! And they float upside down! And if one of the training hulls breaks off, you can use it as a canoe!!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> If the Polynesians had gone the imperialistic and empire building route instead of the Europeans, we'd all be laughing at the whackjobs who want to sail a boat with a giant lead weight attached to the bottom.


Although SD has some commendable personal qualities, I'm afraid to say that diplomacy among the sailing majority isn't one of them.

Wonder if multiple hulls are simply overcompensation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Overcompensation would be turbo-charging you 60' cigarette boat!! Or putting 2 jet engines in one. http://www.horsepowerheaven.com/fea...s/03fotospectacular/klaus03/klaus03-31-01.jpg


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I for one would like to see positive only.... Example: yesterday a question was asked, and the first reply was to look through old posts. True Blue simply answered the question in a consise, gentlemanly fashion. I gave him a rep point (so much for anonimity) but did not give a negative to the guy who in essense said "Dig for it." Since it does not take long to figure out whose advice is worth listening to, I shall vote to deep six the rep system, since that is my only choice.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

T34C,
You missed the point, I think. Catamarans have only been feasible as cruisers since the mid-80's when technology and materials made building them on a production basis economically viable. Not, of course counting the polynesians style cruising. No way a counting of how many have sailed ANYWHERE will result in more catamarans, it's quality and safety I'm speaking too.
My point is they are safe, having less fatalies than monohulls (statistically speaking, per Chris White). 
Sailing in challenging areas? Who cares, have you, will I or 99.999999 percent of the members of this forum. No, period.

Now if you just want numbers, for every photo or news account of a turtled Cat I will send you a photo of a monohull's mast poking out of the water, or sinking, or a news account of one SINKING. Include for the record the number of people killed in the event.
Fair enough?

Do some research before you say yes


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would first say to keep it if the anonynimity of the negative attacks can be removed, thus removing the coward's pleasure from the game. If this can't be done, I would say to get rid of them--it's not like we really need them.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chuckles- Mine post was rendered intended as humor, hope it was read that way. I am curious, *"My point is they are safe, having less fatalies than monohulls "* was this taking into account numbers of boats mono vs. multi on the water, or just raw numbers.

As for "do some research", not interested in researching multi's at this point in time.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C-

Chris White's figures were number of fatalities per boat or per capita...not overall. So the disparity in number of hulls shouldn't matter.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Never claimed to be a diplomat... btw, whackjobs was a reference to those lunatics on boats that have multiple hulls...  Don't they know the only safe sailboat is a self-righting monohull. 

BTW, the majority of all ocean going boats don't self-right...so does it really matter if a multihull, which is far more difficult to capsize, doesn't??? especially when it doesn't sink. I'd rather be on an upside down floating trimaran than a upright monohull sitting at the bottom of the ocean. 

And exactly what does all this have to do with rep points anyways???



TrueBlue said:


> Although SD has some commendable personal qualities, I'm afraid to say that diplomacy among the sailing majority isn't one of them.
> 
> Wonder if multiple hulls are simply overcompensation.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I tried to give you a point just so I could say it was related, but they said you were maxed out!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

T34c,
I always take everything (especially irrational monohullers) with humor.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

dump them, they serve no useful purpose


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Would you AFOC's take your multiple hull disorder to another thread?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I was wondering when the jackbooted neocon leadmine owner would drop by.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I think anyone with more than 3600 posts should have all of their reps deleted and move to the back of the line. I just cannot understand how someone with fewer solar panels than me can have more rep points.

HEHE!

Nah... delete them... what is the point??? It is the internet, for God's sakes. If you are looking for some arbitrary number to validate advice you are getting off the internet, you should move to the powerboat forum... and HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

SD, quit calling the half boaters names.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

chucklesR said:


> That Dog doesn't have a Cat, he's got a Trimaran
> Which is often mis-nomenclatured as a multihull. In fact, Trimarans have one hull and two ama's, so how could they be multihull's?
> 
> We just let 'em hang out with multihullers because they kick our butts


Chuck,

they're not ama's, they're training wheels.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Would not know. Never had a boat with any


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I think anyone with more than 3600 posts should have all of their reps deleted and move to the back of the line. I just cannot understand how someone with fewer solar panels than me can have more rep points.
> 
> HEHE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> Cruisingdad said:
> 
> 
> > I think anyone with more than 3600 posts should have all of their reps deleted and move to the back of the line. I just cannot understand how someone with fewer solar panels than me can have more rep points.
> ...


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

T34C said:


> You forgot to mention he post more than 26 time per DAY!!!!


There we go - we can just limit the number of posts, the posts would be greater quality, and because they are better quality - never a need for bad rep, and wallah problem solved....

Jimney crickets the solution was there all along...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

SD- has just been diluting the gene pool!!!


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

OK I uderstand mo mo hulls now .......Whats up with the rep points now ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, with people like you in it...the pool needs some serious cleaning.. 


T34C said:


> SD- has just been diluting the gene pool!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, don't look at me, I'm from the shallow end anyway.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I say:

*DELETE THEM....*​
I hate that crap...they serve no purpose....some idiots here give me bad reps for anything...it pisses me off. 
Not the bad reps, but the fact I don't know who they are (chicken xxx), why they give me the bad reps and for what purpose...

I don't get my values in and for life off sailnet anyway...

besides, I think they only serve to make Fred happy, but even that...an idiot here gave him bad reps...

Look at SD..he has a gazillion rep points most because he likes to repeat other posters...  That doesn't mean he knows stuff...I even get bad reps for my videos...and I make them on my time free...

hell, look at me...I have 9 points..me??!!??! eheheheh

so either make them not anonynous (or what the hell you writte it ), so I can see who the chicken xxx is.....


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> .................
> Nah... delete them... what is the point??? It is the internet, for God's sakes. If you are looking for some arbitrary number to validate advice you are getting off the internet, you should move to the powerboat forum... and HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!


AHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!! No shyt.

I voted to dump them... but taking the anonymous aspect away is my first choice.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

*AFOCs UNITE*

G is back - and has a reputation to hold onto...Deridingly, the poll was biased with an all or other nomenclature which may see the demise of the whole AFOC meaning and real truth behind the purpose of this poll...

The stats are in - neg reps are down by 50%

It is unofficially reveled that the remaining 50% were from individuals that actually thought a neg rep didn't mean anything....

wowsas. IF Giu doesn't get his neg reps his video quality goes down - do we want that?? NO - he provides a valuable asset without regards that now his video equipment is DOA...he has to pay for that after paying for the shudder despicable porn he produces for the sake of education...

vote now AFOC members.. we are indies!!! Or should I say just in undies...

Don't let the masses that think it doesn't matter - size does matter and our polling size would make ... well can't go there but lots of viagria would be needed...

Step up one and all... if GIU doesn't get a reputation that is positive nothing else in the sailing world will matter and we end up sailing junks..

Special advertising consideration given to G who produces a sailing tutorial based only from what he gets from waiting tables in strange and foreign lands (good luck with that in Omaha,..)


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Not that I really care all that much, but I'd keep 'em. They're amusing .

As for those who get all upset about getting negative hits: One way around that is for you narcissists to *stop looking at your own profile all the damn time* .


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

gonesailin40 said:


> Often times I have seen some intelligent comments come from people with no rep points. Many times people with alot of rep points say some things that make me question if they have ever even been on a boat before.


Ain't that the truth! 
Like how the hell did the Dog get his rep points?
Doesn't it make you wonder?

I still like them and voted to keep things the same.
Looks like we are out numbered.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*Make em show their faces and GPS Co*-ordinates  
sorry pic did not work


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CW...GREAT idea!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I decided to vote after all. I went with leave em, if the changing them is not possible.


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

I didn't understand the use of rep points/power until recently so I didn't pay any attention to it. There is enough information shared in each thread, some opinions, some facts that the open 'forum' format lets the reader make up their own mind. A good example is the Solar Schtick adventure. While it digressed frequently there was a tremendous amount of information, formulae, electrical theory, physics and outright opinion that ultimately allowed us to sort the fact from the fiction and the folklore and make more informed decisions. I have a lifetime of experience in electrical matters including in depth training in the US Navy but technology marches on and while the laws of physics remain essentially the same our application of them advances and I learned a few things from that thread content not from the rep points/power ratings. Keep or loose them I don't use them. I'll go vote to eliminate them.


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

soulesailor said:


> ... Plus, I'm still sore for getting a neg. rep. for proclaiming my love of cheetos.


Curses upon the unwashed lubberly swine that trash Cheetos.....makes me want to go give you some positive points AND get The Admiral (health food nut and Cheetos devotee) to register on Sail Net and give you some positive too!!!!


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

Q:
"....Like how the hell did the Dog get his rep points?
Doesn't it make you wonder?"

A:
Fear....abject, raw fear....stimulating the desire to placate the obviously derranged mind that would venture upon The Ocean in one of those ...those...foldie-wingie-thingies...


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Cosmos, 

Dog just types really fast. He's replaced his key board many times.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

CosmosMariner said:


> Q:
> "....Like how the hell did the Dog get his rep points?
> Doesn't it make you wonder?"
> 
> ...


And yea, he probably is deranged for sailing one of thoughts.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

CosmosMariner said:


> Q:
> "....Like how the hell did the Dog get his rep points?
> Doesn't it make you wonder?"
> 
> ...


100 posts a day, don't confuse rep power with rep points - rep power is what other users see and is system generated based on posting and other factors, rep points is what what other users award to each other, but can't frigging see anyway.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chuckles-

From my understanding of the software the Forum uses, the two: Rep Power and Rep Points are related.

To the rest of you whackjobs...

What's wrong with sailing a trimaran... world records are set in trimarans.... at speeds you only wish you could go.  Only a leadmine sailing wuss needs the security of a boat that self-rights...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

SD, 
Don't you realize that the "whackjobs" with "leadmines" metaphors you are constantly using against Sailnet mono-hull owners, are getting a bit boring?

Most mono-hull sailors are comfortable and secure with their choice of boats, we also recognize that defensive hostility is a common sign of insecurity.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

TB, 
Insecurity comes from selling ones boat I hear.
However I agree that calling half boaters leadmine owners is a bit strong and agree to stop, if you'll quit calling SD a multihull sailor, Trimaran's only have one hull, the ama's are more properly termed 'training wheels'.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Correct on both points chuck-less . . . deal.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

I never said that whackjobs sailed monohulls...  I just said:


> To the rest of you whackjobs...
> 
> What's wrong with sailing a trimaran... world records are set in trimarans.... at speeds you only wish you could go. Only a leadmine sailing wuss needs the security of a boat that self-rights...


I did say that leadmine sailors were wusses...but not necessarily whackjobs.  Any inferences you make about whackjobs sailing monohulls is your own damn fault.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

what is a whacjob? and a leadine?Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Whackjob=Nuts, Crazy Bastardo
Leadmine...underground mine where we get lead from OR monohull with lead keel

In other words...you and your boat.


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes... yes...yes...but all this mono/multi techno-slander is detracting from the main point.....he is deranged and the rest of the net just wants to make sure he doesn't try to fly his foldie-wingie-thingie over their boats and 'taunt you again'....


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

CosmosMariner said:


> Yes... yes...yes...but all this mono/multi techno-slander is detracting from the main point.....he is deranged and the rest of the net just wants to make sure he doesn't try to fly his foldie-wingie-thingie over their boats and 'taunt you again'....


No he wouldn't fly over us, just run rings around us.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Whackjob=Nuts, Crazy Bastardo
> Leadmine...underground mine where we get lead from OR monohull with lead keel
> 
> In other words...you and your boat.


Ahhh

Thanks Cam...

NOW...SD...after being explained your remark...

you do realize that your "thing" technically is not a sailboat, such as much as a windsurfer and a kite board are also not sailboats, right?? So we're kinda leting you stay, because you're a nice guy...other wise, you'd be outta here like the stinkpotters, don't you??

They are kinda like: objects that float (some) and move over the water using the wind as propulsion.

NOW:::

It does move fast, granted, but its totally unfit for something else rather than going fast, which is why they are not very popular, such as:

a)Cruising
b) Using it more than the time to beat the World record (after that they are pretty useless) which now is 57 days, so soon they will only have a life span of 2 weeks
c) docking
d) racing with other boats
e) enter a marina and dock
f) dock near other boats
g) carry more than 2 people inside
h) sleep more than 1
e) cook inside
f) **** inside
g) sail with friends in nice atmosphere
h) self right after point of no return
i) sell as used boat
j) last years in a row
k) a treat to the eyes
l) traditionalism
m) point
n) keep people dry

etc. etc.

So technically, this being sailnet, and you not having a reaal sailboat, lets say you are on "lent" ground here. You are a guest in our real true sailboat domain...please, remember that.

So please...wipe your feet before entering, and make sure you don't **** on the carpet....otherwise you will be playing outside with the other dogs.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Take off your shoes, and don't take better ones on the way out.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

You know what? I voted, finally. After much thought, I decided that I want them. I don't care about the negative reps, don't care about the idiots that use them for the wrong reasons. What I do care about is the people I like on here. To me, the positive rep is like buying a drink for a friend. I don't want that to go away. To all my friends!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

BF, 

When you come to the east coast you can buy me a drink.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

denby said:


> BF,
> 
> When you come to the east coast you can buy me a drink.


Thanks Den, hey wait a minute! Serioulsy, I will. You're sailing in my old stomping grounds. I am from Oyster Bay.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Forget that noise, FLID! You can buy in Chicago!!!! Seeya there!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> Thanks Den, hey wait a minute! Serioulsy, I will. You're sailing in my old stomping grounds. I am from Oyster Bay.


I sail to Oyster Bay to pick up my youngest son at Sagamore Hill for a week end of sailing. He is at Hofstra and works part time for the Theodor Roosevelt society.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

denby said:


> I sail to Oyster Bay to pick up my youngest son at Sagamore Hill for a week end of sailing. He is at Hofstra and works part time for the Theodor Roosevelt society.


Cold Spring Harbor, Nice.

Don't start that FLID stuff with me Sway! I'll say that word to you, I swear, I'll say it!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

gotcher' tenshun, huh?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Those were the days!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> Those were the days!


Can one give neg rep to a moderator  that was scary I own that album....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Can one give neg rep to a moderator  that was scary I own that album....


Album, schmalbum. I lived around the block from him!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

He PLAYED at my high school dances with the Hassels!!
You were from Hicksville?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Didn't we do the FLID thread last year. Just about this time. Same two FLID's. You guy's did way too many pharmaceuticals and I'll bet you've still got a radio in the garage with all the pushbuttons set to WLIR. Tell me I'm wrong, 'cept Cam ain't got no garage.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

No, while I was in college, but he wasn't there anymore. Just the house. Okay, okay. I lived around the corner from the house he was born in to be more precise. He played at my kindergarten dance.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TJK played with his balls


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Didn't we do the FLID thread last year. Just about this time. Same two FLID's. You guy's did way too many pharmaceuticals and I'll bet you've still got a radio in the garage with all the pushbuttons set to WLIR. Tell me I'm wrong, 'cept Cam ain't got no garage.


Hey I wonder if I can get WLIR on the internet now? I think I listened to WABC? It was soul and pop, don't remember. And yes, its the FLID time of year.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

bestfriend said:


> No, while I was in college, but he wasn't there anymore. Just the house. Okay, okay. I lived around the corner from the house he was born in to be more precise. He played at my kindergarten dance.


Kindergarteners had dances? Where I grew up - kindergartners witness a lynching to straighten us out before we went to a real school...not a dance...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

he almost ran over me once. but then again, he almost ran over half the people on the island, didn't he?


----------



## papazulu (Jan 11, 2008)

hello folks, i'm a newbie. been absorbing all the info on sailnet for quite a while befor I joined. I enjoy the banter back and forth between sailnetters and the great amount of quality stuff that is passed on. Light sarcasm is necessary sometimes to get a point across, but not when it becomes derogatory.As for rep points, they made me feel good in the first grade when I had the neatest paper and I got a gold star. But in this venue I don't think it's necessary. If I have something to say or add i'll say it and expect the members to take it or leave it.If i'm mistaken about something please tell me.As my boss told me on my first job as a lobster fisherman ,keep your eyes and ears open ,watch where you step,and you had better yell if you get caught in the pot line as its paying out over the rail. Love to sailnet. See you in catboats.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

welcome aboard,we all learn something here and have some fun.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

So what is the conclusion of what will happen here... I know similar boards that run this software simply eliminate the negative rep comments ... while I enjoy giving pos reps I really hate seeing the anonymous reps comments (if a name was signed at least I knew whose wheaties I soured)... so is there an announcement in the making?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jody...admin and management are still deciding what to do. No announcements yet.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

cam - is this like.... a MAJOR decision?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...I don't have any insight into the management/administration of the site. My guess is that the "turning off" of rep would be a simple thing to do in terms of admin time. My feeling is that modifying the rules for rep would require a larger allocation of time to both research and code. Of course...no decision requires no effort...but I would think that the management has read everyones comments and would like to make changes rather than the nuclear option! Time will tell I'm sure.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

It appears that the "range war" has died down in any event, whether due to loss of interest or running out of ammunition. I suspect that most of these things, from an administrater's point of view, fall into the category of; let's see if it's still a problem a month from now and then we'll consider action. Probably a policy born of experience.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

When this thread started a few weeks ago I had 0 rep power. Now my rep power is 4, easily passing others who have many times the number of posts that I do, and have intelligent things to say. How the heck does that happen?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*Rep points re assigned as drink points!*


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

bestfriend said:


> *Rep points re assigned as drink points!*


lol - that would be the sailor way...

Thanks Cam for the response (as always)....


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

heck keep em, and who ever has the greatest reps to posts ratio should get a free sailnet tee-shirt at the end of the year with the highest negative reps poster face on the back mounted on dart board with some goofy quote. I'd think it's great all in good fun leave em. Peace. Damn I only have two, Doe!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dear Mr. Raderie,

Speaking as a longtime member, I think we should keep the rep points system. I also believe you should give me some rep points for believing so...and for being an awesome sailor.

However, we should give GBurton some negative rep to get his square back to red.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Dear Mr. Raderie,
> 
> Speaking as a longtime member, I think we should keep the rep points system. I also believe you should give me some rep points for believing so...and for being an awesome sailor.
> 
> However, we should give GBurton some negative rep to get his square back to red.


I'd point out that this thread is over 2-years old. :laugher

(did the hair on the back of your neck just stand on end?)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Mr Burton LOST his well deserved RED SQUARE! how dare yee get enough GOOD rep to go to a green square.......


Oh yeah, does smacky know this is a post that is some 2 yrs old, and Mr Radarie may not be commenting or care about this thread!..........

Now were is my neg rep for smacky about now.......hmmmmm........


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont spend any time looking at rep points. Good advice is backed up by others and those offering poor ideas tend to be shot down. There are a number of regular contributors here with a ton of experience and their thoughts and ideas seem to stick out as good sound advice.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Dear Mr. Raderie,
> 
> Speaking as a longtime member, I think we should keep the rep points system. I also believe you should give me some rep points for believing so...and for being an awesome sailor.
> 
> However, we should give GBurton some negative rep to get his square back to red.


Smack, you can have mi a haon .
Never got the point anyway, agus who,s this Raderir guy.
Green goes with the boat  , red with my nature.:laugher 
Safe sailing


----------

